# Was that Kofi spot meant to happen?



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That was insanely hard to pull of properly. If they wanted to play it off they would have not showed the replay and let him do his thing.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes, he accidentally touched the floor in a very risky spot, and it was immediately caught on the camera, so they had to call an audible and deem him eliminated. He was probably gonna do a spot with Big E to get back into the ring.


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

Or perhaps this will be a catalyst for a heel turn. Maybe he will get you fucked up chants the next few weeks or something , I find it weird they did the replay.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

baddass 6969 said:


> Or perhaps this will be a catalyst for a heel turn. Maybe he will get you fucked up chants the next few weeks or something , I find it weird they did the commercial.


What commercial?


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

Lol I have no clue why it wrote commercial , I meant to write replay .


----------

